# separate anatomic site



## solocoder (Sep 24, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to some clarification on what exactly is meant by "separate anatomic site"?
Wondering if the bones of a toe and the adjacent metatarsal be considered separate anatomical sites.


----------



## philipwells (Oct 13, 2015)

Anything not the same body part is a separate anatomical site. I would think separate toes are separate sites.


----------

